# Gas price in your area???



## matt581 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jackson MI hit 3.99 today for reg and 4.17 for desial fuel here we go again........JOKE what about your guys area and state?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 2, 2012)

My area in So Cal last time I filled up was 4.16


----------



## matt581 (Mar 2, 2012)

great i see 5 bucks this yr not even spring yet


----------



## Utah Lynn (Mar 2, 2012)

$3.19 Reg 85 octane


----------



## coreyc (Mar 2, 2012)

3.73 here in Ma


----------



## matt581 (Mar 2, 2012)

id fill up if u were u 2 lol 4 bucks is coming


----------



## hondaa (Mar 2, 2012)

1.25$ a liter Canada ontairo


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 2, 2012)

$3.55 here in SW Alabama.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 2, 2012)

$4.88 for regular.


----------



## cherylim (Mar 2, 2012)

The equivalent of $8.67, I believe. North West UK.


----------



## wellington (Mar 2, 2012)

Chicago $4.09 to $4.17. Cheaper any place outside the city limits. Costco $3.90


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 2, 2012)

3.79 Phoenix/Mesa


----------



## Blakem (Mar 2, 2012)

Central valley, California is 4.31 at chevron and 4.20 at an ampm


----------



## matt581 (Mar 2, 2012)

Blake m said:


> Central valley, California is 4.31 at chevron and 4.20 at an ampm




WOW!!!!


----------



## pam (Mar 2, 2012)

$3.69


----------



## jonathan512 (Mar 2, 2012)

3.45 in Leander Tx


----------



## Cfr200 (Mar 2, 2012)

$3.50 Springfield Mo


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2012)

$4.17 in Lincoln calif.. and that is cheap.. lines are long.. it was at Safeway...


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 2, 2012)

3.99 in Michigan for Diesel.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 2, 2012)

In the Arlington/Fort Worth area they range from $3.46 at Sams to $3.64 at the bigger chain gas stations..


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 2, 2012)

$3.56 in Colonial Beach Va


----------



## EddieW (Mar 2, 2012)

3.67 in Orlando Florida for regular


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't usually check the price. I always fill up when it gets to half a tank. Its usually around $80 for a half a tank. (But I get 3% bonus points. So far I have enough bonus points for them to take $125 off my next statement!)


----------



## Kvoigt (Mar 2, 2012)

3.69$ in south dakota at the cheapest spot in town....


----------



## jwhite (Mar 3, 2012)

3.79 in milwaukee. we were at 3.22 last monday.


----------



## Nay (Mar 3, 2012)

I almost didn't want to look at this thread, it just makes me sick!!!!
I am in Ma and diesel yesterday was 4.24. (Last week 3.99)
I actually called this radio guy who is a weekly regular on a channel I listen to, and asked if 
it was even worth it to purchase diesel in the future, (my F350 is 1999,Not quite ready to trade it in, but hubby and I have been talking a little,because of the expense of fuel.We both have F350's, him cause of work, me cause of horses. )
He said because if the dependability and longevity of a diesel engine, it is absolutely yes still worth it to stick with them. I somehow felt a little warranted only because , oh I don;t even know. I just get nauseous when I pull into a gas station!!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2012)

$3.59 here or $3.54 if you pay cash. I haven't looked at prices a few miles to the south over the line into KS, but it is normally another 5 cents or more cheaper.


----------



## cmosuna (Mar 3, 2012)

3.59!?! It's 4.29 and higher here in CA!


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 3, 2012)

$3.59 in Louisiana


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 3, 2012)

3.70-3.90 for regular just outside Boston


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> Chicago $4.09 to $4.17. Cheaper any place outside the city limits. Costco $3.90



Already went up to $4.17 cheapest for reg. and up. You can get a little cheaper with a car wash.


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 3, 2012)

Greenfield, In. Was $3.81 yesterday altho I am sure it went up since I last looked, and Anderson, In. Was $3.99 yesterday. Highway robbery no matter how u look at it!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 3, 2012)

$3.97 just south of Albany,NY.  
On NYS thruway, so maybe a couple pennies more/gallon than I could've paid.


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon (Mar 3, 2012)

$3.49 here in San Antonio ...thank god I have a little car it only cost me $37 to fill up this morning. My parents both drive big trucks (to haul horses) and I don't see how they do it. My mom spends $80 every week to fill up...Yikes!


----------



## matt581 (Mar 3, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> 3.99 in Michigan for Diesel.




4.17 for desel in jackson mI


----------



## dmmj (Mar 3, 2012)

Isn't diesel supposed to be cheaper?


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 3, 2012)

LuvmyGreenSon said:


> $3.49 here in San Antonio ...thank god I have a little car it only cost me $37 to fill up this morning. My parents both drive big trucks (to haul horses) and I don't see how they do it. My mom spends $80 every week to fill up...Yikes!



I just spent $93 to fill up my truck.


----------



## Zamric (Mar 3, 2012)

I just filled up at Sam's in Addison Tx. for $3.629 per gal. or about $.97 per Liter


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 4, 2012)

$3.79 yesterday here in the suburbs of Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## matt581 (Mar 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Isn't diesel supposed to be cheaper?





should be but in MI it never is idk y


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Mar 4, 2012)

3.49 here in Galveston county .
Glad i traded in my wifes V8 92 Dodge Dakota for the 2012 Passat 2.5 SEL 
Dakota 17 mi per gallon
Passat 31 mi per gallon


----------



## Angi (Mar 4, 2012)

In San Diego It is unfreaking believale! It is getting real close to $5.00 a gallon. It was over $4.50 last time I filled up. I don't rememble the exact price. It seems to be about 15 cents higher everytime I get gas.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 12, 2012)

matt581 said:


> Jackson MI hit 3.99 today for reg and 4.17 for desial fuel here we go again........JOKE what about your guys area and state?



a little under $4 or well over depending on certain areas in CA =/


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 12, 2012)

About $3.55-3.89 in Spokane, WA.
I'm surprised at how high the CA gas prices are! :O


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 12, 2012)

So far gas is going up and diesel is holding steady here


----------

